# Beak growing



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Since Dora has been inside her top beak is growing very long- how do i get it back to normal length? Do i bring her to a chicken vet to have it filed down? What do i do? Help!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use nail clippers for dogs/cats. A beak is very much like a fingernail, cut off too much and it causes pain and bleeding so you want to be careful to just snip off the only enough to reduce the length. 

I'm assuming you have those type of clippers since you did rescue, if not regular human nail clippers will also work.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have clippers yes, but she wont sit still.. She is also falling more today and feels thinner.. She is alert yet clumsy and falling over, and wont sit still for me to work on her beak.. I'm going to see if my vet can clip her beak or my neighbor help me i need 5 hands and arms to hold her and clip at same time. 
Ok so her beak is like dog nails I'll be careful to do just a bit at a time to not make her bleed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't like your latest update. Remember I mentioned neuro problems. It is possible there is a growth some where in her skull that is causing all of these issues.

My one girl has to have her beak trimmed on a regular basis and you would think at 7 yrs old she'd be OK with it. But noooo, its a fight each and every time.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Ever put a brick in the coop with her, Robin? Also something you can try, Maryellen, though I don't m ow if she would be able to scrape her own beak with the goings on. Poor girl.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Ever put a brick in the coop with her, Robin? Also something you can try, Maryellen, though I don't m ow if she would be able to scrape her own beak with the goings on. Poor girl.


My girl is a prissy cross beak. She never has gone out of her way to act like a chicken and do the things that would keep that beak neat. Same with her nails, I have to keep her trimmed.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol! Well can't help there. She's a special snowflake 
I have one or two of them but a special treat smeared on the concrete coop wall totally confuses them into being chickens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes I remember robin, i am concerned as this is a new development. She can still fly, and walk around, and fight me when i have to give her meds, but i noticed too when i put a roost in the cage she had a really hard time balancing on it,i chalked it up to being weak and not being on a roost for a month . I took out the roost and put two tree logs in instead as they were a lot wider(5inches wide) . She had also fallen off the log one night that was on the floor and she had a hard time righting herself up..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I put some rocks in her crate until i can get a brick unstuck outside as its frozen. She can barely swipe her beak but can do it, so I'll raise it up and that should work


----------

